# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] 74ABT573CSCX - IC LATCH OCT D-TYPE 3ST 20SOIC - 60pcs

## diamadiss

Τιμή: 120€


Technical Specifications:


Manufacturer Part No: 74ABT573CSCX


Manufacturer: Fairchild Semiconductor 


RoHS: RoHS Compliant Details 


Number of Circuits: 8 Circuit 


Logic Type: D-Type Latch 


Logic Family: 74ABT 


Polarity: Non-Inverting 


Number of Output Lines: 3 Line 


High Level Output Current: - 32 mA 


Propagation Delay Time: 4.5 ns at 5 V 


Supply Voltage - Max: 5.5 V 


Supply Voltage - Min: 4.5 V 


Maximum Operating Temperature: + 85 C 


Minimum Operating Temperature: - 40 C 


Package/Case: SOIC-20

----------

